
Gossiping Commons - stared
https://gossipingcommons.org/
======
Nasrudith
Even knowing the April Fool's origins I can't help but interpret it as a
Discordian style satire of both copyright for trying to claim exclusivity and
copyleft for going from undermining the previous to its own social contract. I
am more than willing to admit that the idea may be from viewer preconceptions
and overthinking as opposed to any inherent message beyond the inherently
silly instructions.

~~~
homonculus1
I've heard of copyleft but I'm not too familiar it. Can you explain how it's
evolved into its own social contract?

~~~
jagged-chisel
Copyleft puts the traditional concept of copyright on its head. "Copyright"
limits "who can make copies." If _I_ hold copyright on a work, only _I_ can
make copies (or only _I_ can decide who else can make copies.)

Copy _left_ uses copyright law to enforce a different scheme, a _social
contract._ The license, which can only be assigned by the holder of copyright
on a work, insists that licensees (you, if you have access to my work which
I've put under an appropriate license) must also allow copying by anyone, even
when you modify _my_ work.

I don't think this is an _evolution,_ (the parent to your comment doesn't
actually claim so); I think it was the entire original intent by Stallman.
What _has_ evolved is the terms of the GPL license, attempting to keep up with
changes in technology.

------
DoreenMichele
"Don't say anything unless it's good. And this is good...(wink)"

\--- some old TV show

------
SQueeeeeL
This sort of reminds me of those copy pastes people would put on their
Facebook walls claiming that they had no right to their photos. Are facts even
license-able the same way a formula or code would be...

~~~
carlinmack
Wiki data has decided "no" to your question, all contributions are under CC0
(functionally WikiData only stores raw 'facts')

~~~
jagged-chisel
you can edit and delete comments with errors (within the allowed time)

------
johnnyjukey
Is it just the Entertainment industry?

------
nalesnik3000
Does it mean that we can officially cancel social media?

~~~
Nasrudith
It will work out like when Puritans canceled gossip and succeeding generations
lacked it entirely.

